# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Detoxdieet of Ontgiften zinloos - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Detox-dieet of ontgiften is zinloos. 
> 
> 
> Het aanbod aan allerlei kuren en diëten om het lichaam te ontgiften of te ‘ontslakken’ is groot. Op het internet vind je bijvoorbeeld tientallen ‘ontgiftingsdiëten’, met namen als Detoxdieet, Het supersnelle Detox-dieet, Citroensapkuur, Kruidentheevasten, Maagdarmsparend Dieet, Rijst vastendieet, Sapvasten, Vruchtenvasten, Weivasten, Zuiverend dieet, Groene dieet, enzovoorts.


bijgewerkt op : 20-12-2007
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

